# ...помолчав и улыбнувшись своим утешительным мыслям.



## MaryW

— Je suis un homme fini, — сказал князь Андрей. Что обо мне говорить? Давай говорить о тебе, — сказал он, помолчав и улыбнувшись своим утешительным мыслям.

- Война и мир/War and Peace.

The published English translations seem to struggle to impart any meaningful quality to this line. My question is in two parts:

(i) Does Tolstoy mean (or at least imply) that Andrei is smiling at his own ridiculous self indulgent pity? (Most translations are so vague that it is impossible to know whether the "comforting thoughts" refer to Andrei's morbid complaining, or the switching of the conversation to the more comforting subject of talking about his friend Pierre).

If the answer is yes, then:

(ii) Do you consider it appropriate to translate утешительным as condole/condolence etc as opposed to console/consolation etc, or do you consider this beyond Tolstoy's intention? The linking of Je suis un homme fini with condolence emphasises death references in English which would not be easily noticed (if at all) with the use of console.

Thank you.


----------



## ({[|]})

Здравствуйте!

Во фразе, выведенной Вами в заголовок этого обсуждения, говорится только — только! — о том, что князь Андрей о чём-то думал, и эта мысль приводила его в лучшее, более мягкое состояние духа, его ум перестал быть заострён на неприятной мысли. Остальное определяется контекстом (и в контекст, помимо всего прочего, входит ещё и настроение или образ мыслей конкретного читателя).

В числе прочего я обратил бы внимание на следующее:
а) улыбка сразу следует после лести от Пьера. То есть, льстивые слова молодого друга навели князя Андрея на утешительные мысли о его собственной персоне;
б) улыбка сразу следует после слов "Je suis un homme fini" ("My part is played out", "Я конченый человек"). При таких самоуничижительных словах совершенно естественным образом возникают мысли, утешающие человека от самоуничижения, мысли о том, что он не такой уж конченый, или о том, что раз уж он сам так говорит, значит, может преодолеть трудности, или о том, что раз уж он конченый в какой-то области, значит, можно заняться другим делом или просто хорошо отдохнуть. В общем, самые обыкновенные автоматические мысли, постоянно возникающие у людей по разным поводам; большей частью они не влияют непосредственно на его поступки, но формируют эмоциональный фон, в котором он живёт;
в) улыбка следует непосредственно перед заботой Андрея о Пьере. Князю Андрею, несомненно, были приятны покровительственные отношения, они утешали его душу;
г) самый тон слов Пьера не мог не порадовать и не утешить князя Андрея. Нам приятно, когда нас любят;
е) перед разговором князя Андрея с Пьером следовала его ссора с женой. До какой-то минуты князь Андрей, конечно, переживал об этой ссоре, а потом утешился, стал думать о другом.

Вот такие пироги!


----------



## Maroseika

(i) Yes, I think Andrew was silent for a while after his words _Je suis un homme fini_. When being silent he was thinking out the words burst from him, trying to console himself, but having failed to find any consolation in his wreckage, he only smiled to these atttempts.

(ii) So I guess "console" is correct word. "Condole" doesn't seem to have anything to do with all that.


----------



## LilianaB

What was he thinking about when he said that? Is it known? I don't remember this part of the book. I have a feeling that _console_ is the right word here, not _condole_. _He brightened at his thoughts_, perhaps. _He smiled to himself thinking about it_.  _He smiled to himself thinking about what he had just thought_. _He smiled to himself at what had just passed his mind_, or _at the thoughts that had just passed his mind_.


----------



## ({[|]})

Hi!

I've realised you don't speak Russian, so I translate. I'll leave the original post for the case you do.

The phrase that you put in the heading of this discussion tells only — only! — that prince Andrew has been thinking about something, and his thoughts consolated him, made his mind more mild and well and turned him not to be concentrated further on distressing thoughts. The rest is not explained in the book, it just has to be explored out and guessed considering context (including the way of thinking of the particular reader! — so here yourself in fact are the most well suited person to study the context, that was translated so well, for example, here).

I would point at these considerations, among many others that are probably possible:
1. The smile of Prince Andrew follows Peter's saying to him many flattering words. Upon hearing them, Prince Andrew of course turns to have more consolating thinking about himself.
2. The smile of Prince Andrew follows his saying "Je suis un homme fini" ("My part is played out"). The words are self-humiliating; of course, some more joyful thoughts had to follow them, because Prince was relatively young, and his mind seeked for well-being and consolation. What thoughts? For example:
---- a) "Well, my part is not played out completely, because...";
---- b) "I am as smart as I know myself my part is played out; so I'll be able to recover, or to run some other affairs, or just to take a rest. A rest! After all, I'm smart and it's just good" (please remember his words to Peter: "never marry, my friend". These words are pretending for wisdom, though are not truly wise, maybe). Of course, I'm not implying that Andrew would think in such manner, but the words I've written might be the essence — when we're thinking automatically, we don't formulate sentences completely, we just have some feelings;
---- c) Well, many others. Such thoughts are automatic, they never get fully formulated in our mind, they just circulate inside without much affecting our actions; still they really affect our emotional state; and there is always a lot of them, maybe even contradicting each other.
3. The smile of Prince Andrew precedes expression of his care for Peter. He likes to protect young people and to take concern for them, and he likes Peter.
4. The very tone of Peter's words certainly should have been pleasing for Prince Andrew. We love when when people love us.
5. He had a little quarrel with his wife before talking with Peter. Of course, he continued to think or to feel it when the wife was out; but Peter's words somehow consolated him, and he turned to think about different matters. So he became again able to smile;
6. Something else. The human is such a complex machine!

Now it's up to you to find the right words in English. In fact, I'm good with "reassuring thoughts" (the term of the translation that I found, the translator's name was not shown or, at least, I didn't find it).

Cheers!


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> What was he thinking about when he said that? Is it known? I don't remember this part of the book.



http://wojna-i-mir.narod.ru/tom1/chast1/glava8.html


----------



## MaryW

Thank you for your responses so far. The context of the scene is that Andrei is newly married and regrets it because he believes it is stopping him achieving anything in life.


— Ты не понимаешь, отчего я это говорю, — продолжал он. — Ведь это целая история жизни. Ты говоришь, Бонапарте и его карьера, — сказал он, хотя Пьер и не говорил про Бонапарте. — Ты говоришь, Бонапарте; но Бонапарте, когда он работал, шаг за шагом шел к своей цели, он был свободен, у него ничего не было, кроме его цели, — и он достиг ее. Но свяжи себя с женщиной — и, как скованный колодник, теряешь всякую свободу. И все, что есть в тебе надежд и сил, все только тяготит и раскаянием мучает тебя. Гостиные, сплетни, балы, тщеславие, ничтожество — вот заколдованный круг, из которого я не могу выйти. Я теперь отправляюсь на войну, на величайшую войну, какая только бывала, а я ничего не знаю и никуда не гожусь. Je suis très aimable et très caustique 8, — продолжал князь Андрей, — и у Анны Павловны меня слушают. И это глупое общество, без которого не может жить моя жена, и эти женщины... Ежели бы ты только мог знать, что это такое toutes les femmes distinguées 9 и вообще женщины! Отец мой прав. Эгоизм, тщеславие, тупоумие, ничтожество во всем — вот женщины, когда они показываются так, как они есть. Посмотришь на них в свете, кажется, что что-то есть, а ничего, ничего, ничего! Да, не женись, душа моя, не женись, — кончил князь Андрей.
— Мне смешно, — сказал Пьер, — что вы себя, себя считаете неспособным, свою жизнь — испорченною жизнью. У вас все, все впереди. И вы...
Он не сказал, что вы, но уже тон его показывал, как высоко ценит он друга и как много ждет от него в будущем.
«Как он может это говорить!» — думал Пьер. Пьер считал князя Андрея образцом всех совершенств именно оттого, что князь Андрей в высшей степени соединял все те качества, которых не было у Пьера и которые ближе всего можно выразить понятием — силы воли. Пьер всегда удивлялся способности князя Андрея спокойного обращения со всякого рода людьми, его необыкновенной памяти, начитанности (он все читал, все знал, обо всем имел понятие) и больше всего его способности работать и учиться. Ежели часто Пьера поражало в Андрее отсутствие способности мечтательного философствования (к чему особенно был склонен Пьер), то и в этом он видел не недостаток, а силу.
В самых лучших, дружеских и простых отношениях лесть или похвала необходимы, как подмазка необходима для колес, чтобы они ехали.
— Je suis un homme fini 10, — сказал князь Андрей. — Что обо мне говорить? Давай говорить о тебе, — сказал он, помолчав и улыбнувшись своим утешительным мыслям. Улыбка эта в то же мгновение отразилась на лице Пьера.
— А обо мне что говорить? — сказал Пьер, распуская свой рот в беззаботную, веселую улыбку. — Что я такое? Je suis un bâtard! 11 — И он вдруг багрово покраснел. Видно было, что он сделал большое усилие, чтобы сказать это. — Sans nom, sans fortune... 12 — И что ж, право... — Но он не сказал, что право. — Я свободен пока, и мне хорошо. Я только никак не знаю, что мне начать. Я хотел серьезно посоветоваться с вами.


----------



## MaryW

published translations:

he said after a short pause, smiling at his own thoughts of consolation. - Briggs
he said, pausing and smiling at his comforting thoughts. - Pevear and Volokhonsky
he added after a silence, smiling at his reassuring thoughts - Maude


----------



## ({[|]})

MaryW said:


> published translations:
> 
> he said after a short pause, smiling at his own thoughts of consolation. - Briggs
> he said, pausing and smiling at his comforting thoughts. - Pevear and Volokhonsky
> he added after a silence, smiling at his reassuring thoughts - Maude



All of them are exact, in my opinion, especially the second and, I think, the third. Do you feel something wrong with them?


----------



## LilianaB

I like Briggs' version the most. The last one seems cumbersome. The first one seems perfect, in fact.


----------



## ({[|]})

LilianaB said:


> I like Briggs' version the most.


It's exact. But there are two or three problems with it:
1) he underlines that the pause was "short". Such emphasis was not made in the original, and Briggs' reason is unclear;
2) he underlines that the thoughts belonged to Prince Andrew. Again, such emphasis was not made in the original, and I see no reason for it to appear;
3) "consolating thoughts" or "thoughts of consolation"? I think, what's important in the original is that the thoughts consolated Prince Andrew so that he could smile, not that the thoughts were of consolating nature ("thoughts of consolation"). So I don't like this shade of Briggs' translation either.

By the way, I like very much Maude's translation of "помолчав": "after a silence". This is exactly the way, in which we... well, I.. understand the Russian sentence. Not that he paused for some special reason, but just that there was a silence, no matter why; or, OK, because of Prince Andrew's "automatic thoughts", as the psychologists used to say.


----------



## LilianaB

I would personally translate it this way: _After some silence, he smiled to himself, at the consoling thoughts that had just passed through his mind._ Or, _he remained silent for some time, and then he smiled to himself, at the consoling thoughts that had just passed through his mind._ Or, _crossed his mind_.


----------



## MaryW

Is it deliberately ambiguous about whether the "....thoughts" refer to Andrei's own or Pierre's previous flattery, or does a Russian reader assume the thoughts are Andrei's?


----------



## LilianaB

I think the thoughts are his, and the sentence is not ambiguous in Russian.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I would rank the translations like this:
Prevear (the best)
Briggs 
Maude 

None of them are incorrect but I think Prevear captures the situation the best.


----------



## ({[|]})

MaryW said:


> Is it deliberately ambiguous about whether the "....thoughts" refer to Andrei's own or Pierre's previous flattery, or does a Russian reader assume the thoughts are Andrei's?


The thoughts are Andrei's. So, and only so.


----------



## grinski

I guess Andrei is switching emotionally from somewhat bitter irony while saying _je suis un homme fini _to comforting thoughts about his friend.


----------



## MaryW

Thank you for all your absorbing opinions.


----------

